# Priority should be set to being able to change user names



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 16, 2007)

I think priority should be set to allowing users to change their user name. Why? well simple. Right now my name is AishaDyrphon. that name is currently in correct and thus the copyright tags for all my submissions are not correct and possibly worthless.

I don't think you should be able to change your user name willy nilly. that could screw things up hardcore. but the ability to request a name change would be nice at least.

I also would like others thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## yak (Feb 16, 2007)

Priority should be set to bringing key system functionality back first


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

AishaDracoGryph said:
			
		

> I think priority should be set to allowing users to change their user name. Why? well simple. Right now my name is AishaDyrphon. that name is currently in correct and thus the copyright tags for all my submissions are not correct and possibly worthless.



By that argument, if you did not put on your real life name, your copyright tags would be worthless.

Legislation in most countries has no explicit _requirement_ to put on any (c) tag information whatsoever. That information merely assists in any copyright infringement proceedings as it is a visible assertive claim over copyright.



			
				AishaDracoGryph said:
			
		

> I don't think you should be able to change your user name willy nilly. that could screw things up hardcore. but the ability to request a name change would be nice at least.



Agreed, and as discussed before; controlled and limited requests to change user names should be workable.
At present, our database design does not facilitate easy changing of those but, after the ongoing redesign, there should hopefully be a single lookup converting a userID number into their name and this then would be a trivial update to make.

yak is, however, correct. "Key" functionality such as restoring the ability to delete submissions is the present priority for maintenance of the existing FA system. _(*thanks the yak for his focus*)_

Regards,
David.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2007)

For copywrite to be effective you have to sign your images with a legal name or a registered name that you perform work under. FA saying "image (c) username" is not necessarily a legally binding document.

For FA's purposes, it simple states more-or-less that you have copywrite permission to post that image.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 16, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> For copywrite to be effective you have to sign your images with a legal name or a registered name that you perform work under. FA saying "image (c) username" is not necessarily a legally binding document.
> 
> For FA's purposes, it simple states more-or-less that you have copywrite permission to post that image.



Copyright...it's copyright -.-;;;


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 16, 2007)

Personally I don't think it's a very productive idea to keep at least one admin bogged down with relatively meaningless OMG CHANGE MA NAME PLZ requests from dozens of users that can't make up their minds. Why not just create a new account if you don't like the name? I know this sounds a little bit rude, but really, I think it would be a waste of time for the admins. They have much more important things to do on the site. Besides, people understand that you can't always get an account name on an art site that matches your pen name. It happens.

The only legit reason I can see for an admin having to go in and change usernames is if someone sets up an impersonator account and the original artist wants their pen name back.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 16, 2007)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think it's a very productive idea to keep at least one admin bogged down with relatively meaningless OMG CHANGE MA NAME PLZ requests from dozens of users that can't make up their minds. Why not just create a new account if you don't like the name? I know this sounds a little bit rude, but really, I think it would be a waste of time for the admins. They have much more important things to do on the site. Besides, people understand that you can't always get an account name on an art site that matches your pen name. It happens.
> 
> The only legit reason I can see for an admin having to go in and change usernames is if someone sets up an impersonator account and the original artist wants their pen name back.



I have to agree on this. People change usernames all the time, and it's really not the site's responsibility to make that a priority. As uncia and yak said functionality of the site takes priority. If you want copyrights, you don't worry about the generic output produced by the site, you actually go out and pay for real copyrights. Or you mark your piece appropriately to maintain a copyright.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyhow.... copy/pasting on the copyright issue from the post on the other bumped thread referring to http://fanart.lionking.org/Copyright.shtml , thence http://www.templetons.com/brad/copymyths.html . In particular, point 1.


> 1) "If it doesn't have a copyright notice, it's not copyrighted."
> This was true in the past, but today almost all major nations follow the Berne copyright convention. For example, in the USA, almost everything created privately and originally after April 1, 1989 is copyrighted and protected whether it has a notice or not. The default you should assume for other people's works is that they are copyrighted and may not be copied unless you know otherwise. There are some old works that lost protection without notice, but frankly you should not risk it unless you know for sure.
> 
> It is true that a notice strengthens the protection, by warning people, and by allowing one to get more and different damages, but it is not necessary...


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think it's a very productive idea to keep at least one admin bogged down with relatively meaningless OMG CHANGE MA NAME PLZ requests from dozens of users that can't make up their minds. Why not just create a new account if you don't like the name? I know this sounds a little bit rude, but really, I think it would be a waste of time for the admins. They have much more important things to do on the site. Besides, people understand that you can't always get an account name on an art site that matches your pen name. It happens.



02c here would be that once the database is changed and the new system is in place, a site namechange either with or without "locking" of the previous name should take no more than 5 minutes of administrative action; mostly the handling of the user request.

IMO, that's probably _not_ a waste of time compared with the benefit and satisfaction that is gained by most community members who have taken the time to decide that they really wish to change their site name for whatever reason (and possibly be locked-into that new name for a "reasonable" period of time).

If we need more admins, we should be obtaining more admins not rationing or restricting community functionality.



			
				*morningstar said:
			
		

> The only legit reason I can see for an admin having to go in and change usernames is if someone sets up an impersonator account and the original artist wants their pen name back.



And that is a very good reason, indeed. Thanks.

d.


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 16, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> *morningstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you realize I have almost 800 users on my watch list and countless thousands of favorites? I can't possibly re watch all those people.

Maye Priority shouldn't be set to name changes but I do think it is a valuable feture to have implemented at some point. Hopefully soon since the new server has already solved allot of the stability problems.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 16, 2007)

AishaDracoGryph said:
			
		

> Do you realize I have almost 800 users on my watch list and countless thousands of favorites? I can't possibly re watch all those people.
> 
> Maye Priority shouldn't be set to name changes but I do think it is a valuable feture to have implemented at some point. Hopefully soon since the new server has already solved allot of the stability problems.



There is a rather good reason most places don't allow you to change usernames on accounts like these. Mostly due to naming conventions that can affect the database tables. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it has been known to cause problems. Whereas a username change on a forum is just text/data you're talking about your submissions which get named under your old name.

Your Username is just that. You can always change your "real name" field to whatever you want.

There are forums that let you change the "display" name instead of username for example.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

(back on that first part, again)


			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> ...Mostly due to naming conventions that can affect the database tables. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it has been known to cause problems.



As described above and previously.
Yup; that's precisely the problem that we wave goodbye to (and should never have existed in the first place).

For example... With one exception, the new database might refer exclusively to a UserID number (e.g. 54573). That is then translated into a UserName in a lookup table (e.g. 54573 = ArshesNei + various other user details) and that UserName is displayed, as required, on the UI.
If the user's name is to be changed, there is but a single row update.
*
This is _not_ the current situation on the DB, unfortunately.


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 17, 2007)

Well it's good to know that the administrative staff is working on a better database, Hopefully one that will support allot of neat new features.


----------



## yak (Feb 17, 2007)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> (back on that first part, again)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what about */user/arshesnei*?
Addressing by userID's will not always be possible. Say, Arshes desided to change her name from ArshesNei to ArsheYay one day, so... the link to her userpage  would also change.. People who used to go there by typing in the URL (like i always do), will not be able to do so any more.  It kind'a creates a little inconsistency.

Since a user /has/ to have a unique alphabetical handle anyway, then it's no different then what we currently have. Just put whatever name you desire in the "Your real name" field in the user CP, and i'll change the code to display that name, instead of your username, wherever possible.


----------



## Xax (Feb 17, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Addressing by userID's will not always be possible. Say, Arshes desided to change her name from ArshesNei to ArsheYay one day, so... the link to her userpageÂ Â would also change.. People who used to go there by typing in the URL (like i always do), will not be able to do so any more.Â Â It kind'a creates a little inconsistency.
> 
> Since a user /has/ to have a unique alphabetical handle anyway, then it's no different then what we currently have. Just put whatever name you desire in the "Your real name" field in the user CP, and i'll change the code to display that name, instead of your username, wherever possible.



That sounds like a job for HTTP status code 301! (or 302, or 303, I guess)

That could cause issues with 'username stealing', but really that would be an issue _anyway_ if username changes were allowed, so presumably you'd come up with a solution to that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 19, 2007)

What it sounds like is that you can do this solution. Usernames don't change for naming conventions like "username.site.com" will stay, however, "Real name" or Display names can change for other parts.

So say I'd have "geekbling" as my username, but for Real/Displayname is "My Geek is Bling" 

so when I post up a new picture, it can have at the bottom Â© 1999 by My Geek is Bling versus "geekbling"

That would actually solve the user's problem XD

If people keep changing usernames, they should realize that it can cause other problems like people trying to find them. Sure, it might be ok to redirect. But if you keep having usernames as often as you change socks, it's annoying.


----------



## yak (Feb 19, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> What it sounds like is that you can do this solution. Usernames don't change for naming conventions like "username.site.com" will stay, however, "Real name" or Display names can change for other parts.
> 
> So say I'd have "geekbling" as my username, but for Real/Displayname is "My Geek is Bling"
> 
> ...



||
 V


			
				yak said:
			
		

> Since a user /has/ to have a unique alphabetical handle anyway, then it's no different then what we currently have. Just put whatever name you desire in the "Your real name" field in the user CP, and i'll change the code to display that name, instead of your username, wherever possible.


1. Change the submission page's copyright notice.


----------



## Xax (Feb 19, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> If people keep changing usernames, they should realize that it can cause other problems like people trying to find them. Sure, it might be ok to redirect. But if you keep having usernames as often as you change socks, it's annoying.



You could always give users a "rename token" that (re)generates every, I dunno, six months at the shortest.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 19, 2007)

Adding in a creative commons would be nice too, somewhat related.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2007)

Xax said:
			
		

> That could cause issues with 'username stealing', but really that would be an issue _anyway_ if username changes were allowed, so presumably you'd come up with a solution to that.



_*nods*_ 



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Well, what about /user/arshesnei?
> Addressing by userID's will not always be possible. Say, Arshes desided to change her name from ArshesNei to ArsheYay one day, so... the link to her userpage  would also change.. People who used to go there by typing in the URL (like i always do), will not be able to do so any more.  It kind'a creates a little inconsistency.



Good points. 

Per the previous schema proposed on the account deletion, last year; http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4367&pid=64337#pid64337 (admin board link)
A simple extension to that paradigm for name changes would permit both locking of the previous username and optional redirection (if the user requests) onto their new URL. 
From a data p.o.v. this ain't overly complex and it can be a rather important feature for a small number of community members to be able to name change on an infrequent basis rather than having to start from scratch.

JM-02c, anyhow. ^^

d.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 19, 2007)

i agree with you on this uncia as truth be told i wasn't gonna say anything before but i might as well say it anyway, and that being that you guys (most of you) know me as D-WOLF and i would love to be able to change it to that or atleast to Drayko WOLF if the name D-WOLF is already taken. the D in that name is short for Drayko anyway (points to the xboxlive gamertag in his signature) and once changed to that i would never change it again.


----------



## yak (Feb 20, 2007)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> From a data p.o.v. this ain't overly complex and it can be a rather important feature for a small number of community members to be able to name change on an infrequent basis rather than having to start from scratch.


Less data keeps the database happy. Besides, that way we'd quickly run out of username pool, so username123, othername84 would start to appear.
Think of :iconusername:'s, block lists, notification message dispatching, notes forwarding, etc... all those extra redundant database lookups & logic - it's just too much of an effort for such a 'feature'.

Having both unique userID and a login name (user in the URL and, say, :iconusername is a worldwide-accepted practice, and for a good reason.


----------



## Alchera (Feb 20, 2007)

I think the idea of any sort of system that let's a person change their name outside of making a new account is bogus. All it does is frustrate people in the end, and make things more complicated than they need to be. My particular concern is one that's already been voice; attempts at name theft.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2007)

Alchera said:
			
		

> I think the idea of any sort of system that let's a person change their name outside of making a new account is bogus. All it does is frustrate people in the end, and make things more complicated than they need to be. My particular concern is one that's already been voice; attempts at name theft.


And that's the point the admins come in and smack the name theif on the head. But with FA having over 70,000 accounts, name theft is no doubt a problem already. We'll assist users with LEGITIMATE reasons to change their name when we have the ability.


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Aug 3, 2007)

I could not find anything newer than this, so...
Is it possible now to have the username changed with the favourites and watches and all staying in place because they are all ID-number dependant only?
And whom shall one annoy with a request for that then? O: )


----------



## yak (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue anthroraptor said:
			
		

> because they are all ID-number dependant only?



The problem is.... they aren't.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue anthroraptor said:
			
		

> I could not find anything newer than this, so...
> Is it possible now to have the username changed with the favourites and watches and all staying in place because they are all ID-number dependant only?
> And whom shall one annoy with a request for that then? O: )



Zombie thread is necromanced. . . I command this thread to live!  LIVE! LIVE!!!!!!







Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains. . .

Seriously, though, if you'd read the thread you'd see that there are no plans to do this whatsoever whenever no way no how.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not readin all that garbage.

Anyway, allowing a user to change their name would have to update the image naming convention that FA uses. It includes that person's username in the file name assigned to the submission.

Do favorites update historical links, by the way? I remember changing the title on a submission and having the title in favorites that took place before updating the information not changing with that update.

I would suppose that this is because it causes an excess of server overhead, which is what I imagine what'd happen if you changed your username and the system started updating all your old image names in order to stay consistent.

I do not think this is a priority. Wipe your gallery and re-upload. Muzz did it like fifty times. Literally. It isn't meant to be convenient because what you're asking is sort of a large burden, dragging the progress of better goals.

If possible, could an admin change the title of the thread and remove the mislabel that it's a priority?

EDIT:

Locking previously used usernames........ Hey, I have a question while this goes on: When is Ferrox due to release? What's the ETA on that project? Don't even name a deadline. Hell, say 'when it's done', or announce what features and revisions have been made insofar. Is any of the code Alkora(Jheryn)'s? If so, then why are you using it?

It'd be like. Worth reading!


----------



## DarkMeW (Aug 4, 2007)

If individuals can't change the url of the username, without actually creating a new account, why don't you just make the username on the page it's self editable? This would allow someone that started with the username to keep their gallery intact, but change the header and the user name on their user page. Even if the url is still under their old username they have the option of changing the name displayed. Having a editable region that would just supercede the displayed user name would create this without creating havoc in the system and could still be searched by the search engine.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 4, 2007)

I wouldn't, I like being a Gru.


----------



## yak (Aug 4, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> Locking previously used usernames........ Hey, I have a question while this goes on: When is Ferrox due to release? What's the ETA on that project? Don't even name a deadline. Hell, say 'when it's done', or announce what features and revisions have been made insofar. Is any of the code Alkora(Jheryn)'s? If so, then why are you using it?



None of the code is Alkora's, and he's not on the development team.
ETA indeed is "when it's done", because the code is not only being rewritten from scratch, but is being written in Python and SQLAlchemy. Apart from the backend code, UI also has to be re-designed according to standards in usability, accessibility and markup.


----------



## LimeyKat (Aug 4, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> None of the code is Alkora's, and he's not on the development team.
> ETA indeed is "when it's done", because the code is not only being rewritten from scratch, but is being written in Python and SQLAlchemy. Apart from the backend code, UI also has to be re-designed according to standards in usability, accessibility and markup.



Is there maybe an estimated percentage of completion at this point? That should be a lot easier to come up with than a completion date. =)


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Aug 4, 2007)

I did not want to further discuss it, I just saw there were a lot of ideas and suggestions but no appearant info on the outcome and quite some time had passed so I just wanted to know what the status quo is.
A simple 'no' from someone who knows would have done. And been helpful for everyone else searching for that.

PS: I am so sorry I *necromanced* a still up-to-date topic that was so unbelievably old that it already had moved to page 4, instead of just making yet another new thread about it. : )


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2007)

LimeyKat said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I heard, it was going to be bundled with the release of Duke Nukem Forever (Oh man, I'll be so screwed if they release that one day).


----------



## yak (Aug 5, 2007)

LimeyKat said:
			
		

> Is there maybe an estimated percentage of completion at this point? That should be a lot easier to come up with than a completion date. =)


I do not know that statistic yet, as i wasn't following the development lately.


----------

